# Nikon 18x300mm. lens question



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Was looking for some opinion of this lens that Nikon has. I shoot with a Nikon D3200. I have the standard lens that come with it, 18x55 and the 55x200.

Most of the pictures I take are of wildlife while I am kayak fishing, Birds, Tailing Redfish, and then sometimes of people holding fish and landscape pictures such as sunrises etc.

I would prefer to have one lens that could do all of this.My bigger lens sometimes does not zoom quite far enough for birds and other animals and sometimes I have to paddle back a little bit to get a picture of someone holding a fish at 55mm. While being on the water I dont want to change lens. 

My questions/concerns:

Is this a good quality lens to have on at all times?

Is there another lens that may better suite me with my application?

Will it give me quality photos even at 300mm?

Do I want to go with the f/3.5-5.6 or the f/3.5-6.3? and why?

Thanks for any help that you can offer!

Dave


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Get the 3.5-5.6. It is a faster lens and only $100 more (assuming we are talking about the Nikon 18-300). In case you don't know the f/stop ranges listed on the lens, 3.5-5.6, mean at the lowest zoom your biggest f/stop is 3.5 and at the highest zoom, your biggest f/stop is 5.6. You'll notice the difference in lower light conditions when the light is better (usually) for taking pictures, the fishing tends to be better and wildlife tends to be more active. You can add light by opening the aperature, ie lower f/stop, or slower shutter speed. The camera will tell you if you are likely to have a blurry picture. For shooting pics on the water from a yak, you will definitely want the fastest shutter speed your lens will allow, lower f/stop is your answer, hence the "faster" lens.

Also remember, that the sensor in your camera (and mine D5300) tend to underexpose a little so try bracketing your exposures or use 1/2 to 1 stop of exposure compensation (opens the aperature to let more light in). Try to take notes on your exposure settings when you get home and are going over the pics.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

There is a downside to "do it all" lenses. Their design is always a compromise. The image quality cannot ever be as good as a narrower zoom range, and a prime (non zoom) lens can have the best IQ of all. Also, when shooting wildlife at longer focal distances, a smaller aperture number is better, allowing you higher shutter speed to minimze camera shake.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

FWIW- 300mm isn't that close for a lot of wildlife unless you're cropping or sneaky.

maybe borrow a friends lens that goes to 300 or rent one to make sure that's what you want before dropping $ on it.

I'm looking at a 50-500 lens. A little slow, but will do most everything I want, shy of landscape shots. 

Faster glass is better, if you can afford it. Prices goes up like crazy and I can't imagine taking a pricey lens out on a kayak.


----------

